# Muddy Weber Above Echo



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We were going to fish the Weber River where it emptys into Echo Reservoir this weekend, but when we got there, the river was very muddy.
Too muddy to fish.

We went back to the truck and headed upstream and found the water a lot clearer up higher.
It appears that the channel or river that is part of the reservoir when it's full, is the culprit.

I hope that will be clearer in a few weeks, as the reservoir starts to fill.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i was up there the other day also, i was pretty shocked to see that much water gone in less then a month, typical i know, but still insane how much water is used down river of there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking that Rockport is being lowered to make room for next years run off.
The current was swift even though the reservoir level was low.
I'm hoping to see Echo fill a bit in the next few weeks.
If it does, the river will be clearer and a lot better fishing.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

I was planning on hitting the Weber last weekend but decided to be lazy and putt around the middle Provo. It sounds like that was the right choice


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> I'm thinking that Rockport is being lowered to make room for next years run off.
> The current was swift even though the reservoir level was low.
> I'm hoping to see Echo fill a bit in the next few weeks.
> If it does, the river will be clearer and a lot better fishing.


Rockport water release is 181 cfs and Echo is 316 cfs. So, Echo will not 
be filling up in the next few weeks. Sorry Grandpa D.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Last night I seen 3 guys bank fishing where the river dumps into Echo Reservoir.

What are they after? Do they still have catfish in there?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

In the fall. you can find some rainbows in there.
You have to time it just right to find them.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Last night I seen 3 guys bank fishing where the river dumps into Echo Reservoir.
> 
> What are they after? Do they still have catfish in there?


Yes there are catfish in Echo. Went by there today and they were working on the face of the ****. Looked like they were taking core samples, probably why it is so low.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wyoguy said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I seen 3 guys bank fishing where the river dumps into Echo Reservoir.
> ...


you know they are expanding echo dam right? they are not making it higher or wider or anything just "deeper" i guess you could call it. anyway they are clearing the 3 or 4 houses out right below the dam the bring it that much further out.

i guess the dam tender (this is hear say) is moving into the GF's old house in Heneffer


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

The "pool elevation" is the same as last year---5520.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

if they are so worried about saving water why don't they save enough to send a little bit down in the winter, instead of just shutting it down, and give the fish a little water to survive the winter, utah water managers are morons if you ask me./


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

you know they are expanding echo dam right? they are not making it higher or wider or anything just "deeper" i guess you could call it. anyway they are clearing the 3 or 4 houses out right below the dam the bring it that much further out.

i guess the dam tender (this is hear say) is moving into the GF's old house in Heneffer[/quote]

I had not heard that, do you know how much higher? Won't take much to back water up to Coalville itself.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ its not higher. they are making it wider/deeper. basically look at the front of echo dam. now imagine it 20 feet closer to you


----------

